

Databranches: using Git as a database (2011) - edward
https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/databranches/

======
tegansnyder
Can anybody describe a scenario where this methodology is being used?

~~~
justincormack
Related, there is Irmin, which is a git like (ie maps to git) datastore[1] for
distributed data structures. Being able to see changes to data structures by
typing got log is pretty cool, and I am going to try it in a serious program.

[1] [http://openmirage.org/blog/introducing-
irmin](http://openmirage.org/blog/introducing-irmin)

